# Pet dogs - can they come too ???



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi was just wondering how difficult it would be to emmigrate with a pet dog ?? We are desperate to get one, however are just filing for P.R. Visa's and are wondering if we should just wait untill we get there. Or get one now and be able to bring it with us ?? If our visas go through with 12 months then great but if they take 2 years or more or are turned down then just feel like we would have wasted our time as our children are at the perfect age. ???????????? Just another question !!!!!!
I do understand they would be more fee's to pay just wondered if anyone had been through anything similar ???????
Thanks
Maria


----------

